# Need a new circulation pump



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey All,

My wife has decided that my Gyre pump is too loud and wants something quieter

I have a five foot 120g mostly softie tank

I was thinking a Nero 5 as I think I read they’re dead quiet

Would 1 be enough, I also have a jecod for secondary flow

Should I be looking at something else 

Thanks all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO/E, if the power is above 50%, they can get hummy, an engineering/design flaw. If it was 1/2" wider diameter, it will eliminate the issue to get the same GPH with lower RPM.

Which Gyre do you have? If the 1/230, too small. A pair of 250's will be ideal and give plenty of flow and random/crashing flow dynamics @50%.

I use a pair of 2nd gen 150's on an 8' 300gal mounted vertically on opposite sides of the inside centre overflow...totally hidden and it is perfect.

Depending on how the system is "presented", if you have a tall canopy, a pair of SeaSwirls fed either by return or PH mounted is a pretty bullet proof option and dont have to deal with the PITA maintenance of MP40 wet side nor Gyre rotor cages.


----------



## saltydawg (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a Poseidon ps3

Quietest pump I ever owned

Let me know


----------

